# STACEY COCHRAN ABSOLUTELY NEEDS YOUR ONLINE VOTE TODAY MAY 22



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I am in Round 2 of the 2010 Thriller Writers' Smackdown today May 22, pitted against New York Times bestselling phenomenon Scott Sigler, and I need your vote. You don't have to register or enter an email address. All you need to do is click the link next to my name and hit "VOTE!"

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html

Against a guy like Sigler who is extremely internet savvy and has like 10,000 Twitter followers, I am going to need every single vote to win. So please do vote for me, folks!

Thanks so much.

Love live Kindle readers. Long live Kindle authors. Long live Kindle!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm out to a slight early lead, but that's probably only because Scott Sigler has not woken up quite yet on the West Coast. Please do vote and feel free to post your comment on the voting poll screen once your vote is cast:

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Voted for you... =)


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Jason. If you're up for doing an interview, I would love to have you on my podcast Book Chatter. Looks like you've got a great book!

Everyone else, I need your vote. It looks like Scott Sigler has started chewing into my early (very tentative) lead. Every vote will matter if I'm to beat this mega-giant New York Times bestseller:

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html

I'm just a little old guy with a self-published Kindle novel and a dream. Please vote for me!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Voted for you, Stacey  

Good luck!

Nancy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not an author, the cover in my avatar is just whatever I'm currently reading! =)


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, Nancy!

Scott has regained the lead, folks. I desperately need all of you to vote for me and to help spread the word. Vote for Stacey, the underdog of underdogs.

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

You're slightly ahead.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, BlueFrog. This battle is likely to not be settled until tomorrow morning.

I am going to need every single Kindle reader and author to vote for me if I am to have any chance of beating Scott Sigler:

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html

I appreciate your votes, folks. Please keep them coming!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I voted for you Stacey! Always happy to chear for the underdog!  Good luck!

J.M.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, J.M.

I am so going to need every vote I can get to beat the New York Times bestselling monster.

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html

Place your vote, folks, for the little guy. Vote for Stacey Cochran.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Voted!  Looks like you're clinging to the lead right now!  EXCITING!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, ReeseReed. "Clinging" is exactly right. I don't think I'd feel comfortable with a 200-vote lead against Sigler. His fans are relentless.

Vote for Stacey Cochran, folks:

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

What exactly are we voting for here? Is it supposed to be which book we like better? I haven't read either of them.  What do you get if you win? Sorry I'm a little confused!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, Scott is starting to come back. I'm probably gonna need at least 300 votes to make it past this round.

If you haven't voted yet, please do. I need it.

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

You're in the lead right now!  I voted for you!  Good luck Stacey.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you, Kelly!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

You got my vote, Stacey!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

I voted for you, hope you win as we all need to win and have more sales.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I voted for you too. Good Luck


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you, Dollcrazy, Rye, and Victoria! Scott has been steadily gaining ground for the last 4 hours.

If you haven't voted yet, please do. I am going to need every single vote to do it!

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## EliseBell (May 20, 2010)

Voted   Good Luck!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, EliseBell!

This is unbearably close. I need everybody to vote!

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

I voted for you, looks like you still have a slight lead.  Anything to help a fellow Indie out.

Ben


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Voted for you Stacey, hope you win.


----------



## Ed_ODell (Mar 27, 2010)

Just got you Stacy! My vote made it Scott's 325 to your 323. Good luck!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Ed, Ben, and Jason!

Scott is inching away. If y'all can spread the word any way for your friends and fans to vote for me, it would be much appreciated.

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! I am back in the lead (by 4 votes). This is so close I don't know how I'm going to go to bed tonight. Nearly 700 total votes have been cast, and it's virtually deadlocked.

I need your vote, my Kindle Friends!

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Voted. You still have the slight lead and I hope you keep it


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Maria and Seamonkey!

Your votes have helped to open up a slight lead. This is just crazy close. Going in to the 11 PM (EST) hour I've managed to claw back to about a dozen vote lead.

I still need the Kindle vote, folks. Come on!

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

just clicked in there- you were at 374 and in the lead    good luck


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you, kebuzf! I currently have a 17 vote lead. Very close considering 751 total votes have been cast.

Keep the votes coming, folks. Scott's fans will battle all the way til the end. They're hardcore.

But Kindle fans are harder. 

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

It's officially midnight on the East Coast, and Scott has chewed his way back to within 12 votes. It's an astonishing battle.

If you haven't voted yet, please do. I may just have to pull an all-nighter:

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html

I need your vote.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

hehe, this reminds me of cheerleader votes in high school, but you got another vote out of me!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, bvlarson. It's nearly 1:30 AM on the East Coast and Scott has pulled into a 1-vote lead.

I need everybody's vote!

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Al right, I need about 50 votes in the next hour to pull back even to Scott. I need your vote!

http://megalithbooks.blogspot.com/2010/05/round-2-smackdown-6-scott-sigler-vs.html


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry you didn't pull it out.  I'm pretty sure it let me vote for you twice so I'm not sure how tamper proof this is from someone with a determined fan punching the vote key repeatedly.  Frankly, it seems odd for you to lose like this at the very end.


----------

